# By the Lake



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Acrylic on hardboard. 9x12
Dee


----------



## prgemini (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

prgemini , Thank you for your input. I'mnot happy with the water ,so I'm still working on it . Checked your albums, you do awesome work. 
Dee


----------

